# Backyard Agility Practice



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Not sure if anyone here is doing agility anymore. There sure aren't too many posts in this forum! Here's a little action to lively up this place! Jinks is prepping for his first agility trial (USDAA) in early July. Prepping? How about cramming... I'm pretty sure we will not be ready, but I'm enjoying the challenge of trying to get some skills taught.

You can see this sequence has a nice amount of skills:

Offset bounce jump grid to triple stride collected jump
Wide weave entrance to a wrapped offside weave entrance
Sweeping tight turn through tire and over double to DW entrance
Collected turn after running DW
Table approaches and training
Off-line tunnel entries before last teeter
Plus- it uses my whole yard


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

Wow! Awesome, and I'm officially jealous--I don't have a backyard!!!
But awesome. Can me and Sonic come over to your house and play?
I'm planning on getting Sonic into agility (doing lots of pre-agility training now), but as you can see, my current dog is not a gsd, so not sure if that counts.
But I LOVE seeing gsd's do agility. When I did agility with Dynamo (working line(?) gsd) she got stared at like she was from the moon, first, because they were afraid she'd eat their fluffy collies (now I have a fluffy collie so I can say that), and second, they are so used to seeing badly bred awkward over-sized gsd that she blew their minds when she sprinted the course and cornered like a pro (yep, I miss you Dynamo).
Any hoo, I LOVED watching, your dog is fast and awesome, will love to see more, even if your dog and your backyard turns me green with envy.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

That was really fun to watch. I love the energy you share with each other.

My boy and I did took private lessons for a while and though we both liked it, that extra energy oomph just wasn't there except when going through the tunnel. Lol.

Good luck in July. Bet you both do great.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

We do backyard agility with max and my daughter does private lessons with her chihuahua. Max loves agility and is super fast. I would like to try agility with him but he is dog reactive so im not to sure it is a sport we can do together. It's ashame though he is really good.


----------

